# Getting urine smell out of polyester??



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

My Mom has several pairs of microfleece pjs. She also has one pair of cotton flannel pjs.

Well, she has been dealing with some incontinance issues (urine). I have washed her flannels and the smell is gone.

However, the microfleece simply will not come out fresh-smelling! The odor is most certainly still there.

I normally use Bio-Kleen liquid laundry cleaner along with white vinegar, borax (and, on her things, baking soda). I've tried soaking the pants in vinegar and in baking soda, and have been using large amounts of Shout, Bac-Out and Febreeze for laundry. Nothing is working!

Am I destined to throw-out her favorite pjs??? The flannels are warm, but her skin is tender and she gets cold so easily (she is 88) and she prefers her microfleece to all others.

Anyone have any ideas?? Should I just toss these pjs and buy more of the same?


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Have you tried soaking in oxyclean with warm/hot water? Also, if that doesn't work you could get nature's miracle...but I don't know if after so many washings how well it would work at this point.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Before you throw 'em out, try hanging them outside in the sunshine. This works wonders for natural fibers, but I am not sure about synthetics. I cannot hurt, though.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I would try a soak in oxyclean or oxobrite......


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Is there a chance they have detergent and fabric softener buildup? What about a regular wash with detergent, and then a hot water wash with nothing? Strip them like diapers?


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

i have several fleece diapers covers. when i wash diapers in bleach (ive tried a dozen things to destink our diapers. nothing else works for us) they get washed also, cause im far to lazy to separate. the color stays the same. and the stink is gone


----------

